# Calling system calls and library functions in C runtime



## nabat1 (Sep 23, 2010)

I know there is a way to call winapi in runtime in windows. I want to ask how can I call a system call and library functions in C in runtime (when I don't know what it can be)?


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 23, 2010)

(haven't tried)
http://www.newty.de/fpt/fpt.html


----------



## expl (Sep 24, 2010)

I didn't understand the question. What do you mean by "when I don't know what it can be"? If you call a function you should know return type and parameter types as minimum.


----------



## trasz@ (Sep 24, 2010)

I think you might want to read about dlopen(3).


----------

